# [MOUNT] Ntfs mount

## fred091

Bonjours a tous , je voudrais monter mon disque dur de windows j'ai suivi la doc [url]http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mount_Windows_partitions_(DOS,_FAT,_NTFS)[/url], 

Voici mon fdisk -l :

```
Disque /dev/hdb: 20.0 Go, 20020396032 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 2434 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Périphérique Amorce    Début         Fin      Blocs    Id  Système

/dev/hdb1   *           1           4       32098+  83  Linux

/dev/hdb2               5          69      522112+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hdb3              70        2434    18996862+  83  Linux

Disque /dev/sda: 250.0 Go, 250058268160 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 30401 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Périphérique Amorce    Début         Fin      Blocs    Id  Système

/dev/sda1   *           1        4904    39391348+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2            4905       30401   204804652+   f  W95 Etendu (LBA)

/dev/sda5            4905       30401   204804621    7  HPFS/NTFS

```

mon make menuconfig :

```
        <*> MSDOS fs support                                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                      <*> VFAT (Windows-95) fs support                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                      (437) Default codepage for FAT                                                                              │ │  

  │ │                                      (iso8859-1) Default iocharset for FAT                                                                       │ │  

  │ │                                      <*> NTFS file system support                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                      [ ]   NTFS debugging support                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                      [ ]   NTFS write support 
```

Message d'erreur de mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/ntfs :

```
mount: type inconnu de système de fichiers 'ntfs'

```

Je voudrais aussi mettre mon disque WIndows dans lilo , mais lorsque je boot sur windows "sda1" il reste figé sur loading "windows" : voici mon lilo :

```
boot=/dev/hdb

prompt

timeout=50

default=gentoo

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

 label=gentoo

 read-only

 root=/dev/hdb3

 append="noapic"

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

 label=gentoo.rescue

 read-only

 root=/dev/hdb3

 append="init=/bin/bb noapic"

other=/dev/sda1

label=windows

```

Pouvez vous m'aider svp ?

----------

## ghoti

Tu es sûr que le "NTFS file system support" est bien coché "en dur" ? D'après ton message, il semble que oui mais peux-tu tout de même nous donner le résultat de la commande grep -i ntfs /usr/src/linux/.config

Si le driver est compilé comme module séparé, vérifier s'il est chargé (modprobe ...)

Perso, je te conseillerais plutôt le package sys-fs/ntfs3g : il semble plus performant que le driver du noyau et son support en écriture a l'air plus complet.

[EDIT] un petit lien vers le wiki  :Cool: 

----------

## bivittatus

+1 avec ghoti...effectivement ntfs3g fonctionne à merveille, je l'utilise assez régulièrement avec le sysrescuecd.

----------

## d2_racing

Est-ce que c'est vraiment fiable NTFS3G en écriture...j'ai jamais essayé ça...

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Est-ce que c'est vraiment fiable NTFS3G en écriture...j'ai jamais essayé ça...

 

Je m'em sers depuis a peu pres 1 an sans le moindre probleme majeur (mes mails sont encore sous le repertoire de Thunderbird sous Windows ..., donc pas mal de lecture et ecriture). De memoire, j'ai juste eu des problemes sur des noms de fichiers a rallonge avec des accents etc que je voulais copier vers la partition ntfs.

----------

## fred091

Oui mon "NTFS File System Support" est bien coché , resulstat de la commande grep -i ntfs /usr/src/linux/.config :

```

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set
```

J'ai essayé NTFS-3G aussi , j'ai fait emerge -av sys-fs/ntfs3g

puis : update-modules

puis : l

```
ocalhost linux # ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows

fusermount: mount failed: Device or resource busy

FUSE mount point creation error: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

Unmounting /dev/sda1 ()
```

voila l'erreur de NTFS 3G .

Je ne comprend pas ce que tu as dit ghoti : "compilé comme module séparé, vérifier s'il est chargé (modprobe ...) "

Merci encore si vous pouvez m'aider .

----------

## ghoti

 *fred091 wrote:*   

> je ne comprend pas ce que tu as dit ghoti : "compilé comme module séparé, vérifier s'il est chargé (modprobe ...) "

 

En résumé, on a souvent le choix pour les drivers : soit les intégrer en permanence dans le noyau ("en dur"), soit les compiler comme fichiers séparés ("modules") qu'on charge à la demande avec des commandes telles que "modprobe". 

- intégration dans le noyau : cocher <*> dans la config.

- compilé comme module : cocher <M> dans la config.

Il y a pas mal de doc à ce sujet sur le net ainsi que des tas de discussions concernant l'avantage de choisir l'une ou l'autre solution.

Dans ce cas-ci, "CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y", ce qui signifie qu'il est compilé "en dur". Ma remarque est donc sans objet mais c'est justement pour cela que je te demandais le résultat de la commande grep -i ntfs /usr/src/linux/.config  :Wink: 

----------

## fred091

Aurez tu une idée de mon erreur NTFS 3G ? :

```
localhost linux # ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows

fusermount: mount failed: Device or resource busy

FUSE mount point creation error: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

Unmounting /dev/sda1 ()
```

----------

## Desintegr

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Dans ce cas-ci, "CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y", ce qui signifie qu'il est compilé "en dur". Ma remarque est donc sans objet mais c'est justement pour cela que je te demandais le résultat de la commande grep -i ntfs /usr/src/linux/.config 

 

Je tiens quand même à repréciser[1] que de cocher l'option dans le make menuconfig ne suffit pas !

Il faut ensuite recompiler le noyau, l'installer au bon endroit et relancer la commande lilo !

Un autre moyen de savoir si le support NTFS bien compilé dans le noyau :

```
zgrep CONFIG_NTFS_FS /proc/config.gz
```

ou

```
grep CONFIG_NTFS_FS /proc/config
```

mais il faut avoir le support du /proc/config(.gz) activé.

Pour l'erreur de NTFS-3G, vérifie que /dev/sda1 n'est pas déjà monté quelque part et que /mnt/windows existe bien.

[1] fred091 est déjà venu sur IRC hier et je lui ai déjà expliqué !

----------

## fred091

la commande zgrep CONFIG_NTFS_FS /proc/config.gz

me dit : 

```
# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set
```

il faut donc que je l'active dans make menuconfig ,recompiler le noyau, l'installer au bon endroit et relancer la commande lilo.

----------

## Desintegr

Enfin maintenant, si tu utilises le pilote NTFS-3G, tu n'as plus besoin du pilote interne au noyau.

----------

## fred091

J'ai verifier si la partition n'etait pas monter dans /mnt , mais rien n'est monter et NTFS-3G me dit toujours la meme erreur , et je ne trouve pas /proc/config.gz  dans make menuconfig.

exusez moi mais j'apprend :p

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *fred091 wrote:*   

> J'ai verifier si la partition n'etait pas monter dans /mnt , mais rien n'est monter et NTFS-3G me dit toujours la meme erreur , et je ne trouve pas /proc/config.gz  dans make menuconfig.
> 
> exusez moi mais j'apprend :p

 

Le config.gz a l'air d'etre active dans ton noyau actuel (je peux pas te dire l'option, pas linux sous la main ...).

Si tu veux utiliser le pilote du noyau :

```
make menuconfig
```

 et tu coches les options concernant le ntfs en dur(si ce n'est pas encore fait)

```
make && make modules_install
```

 pour compiler un noyau avec tes nouvelles options

```
mount /dev/sda* /boot
```

 (si tu as une partition separee)

```
cp arch/x86/..../bzImage /boot/ton_nom_de_kernel
```

 suivi d'un reboot (pour relancer le noyau)

Sinon, concernant le fait de savoir si ta partition /dev/hda1 est deja montee, il vaudrait mieux regarder:

```
/etc/mtab
```

----------

## bivittatus

 *fred091 wrote:*   

> Oui mon "NTFS File System Support" est bien coché , resulstat de la commande grep -i ntfs /usr/src/linux/.config :
> 
> ```
> 
> CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y
> ...

 

J'ai une question très bête...est-ce que /mnt/windows existe?

Si oui, quelle version de Windows utilises-tu? J4ai entendu dire qu'il y avait des problèmes d'utilisation de ntfs-3g avec Vista...bien que je je l'aie fait tourner avec mais bon...  :Confused: 

----------

## ghoti

 *fred091 wrote:*   

> localhost linux # ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
> 
> fusermount: mount failed: Device or resource busy

 

pour voir quel processus utilise le "Device or resource", essaie les commandes suivantes :

fuser -v /mnt/windows/

fuser -mv /dev/sda1

----------

